# Totally pissed off gentoo-dev-sources user!!

## creyato

and i cant get into it because its not detecting my sata harddrives...

im currently on the bootcd (2004.2) and i went from 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 (all those worked fine) then i did 2.6.8-gentoo with SAME settings and now i cant have my sata drives detected because appearntly the drivers arent fricken loaded! - what im pissed off about is with r13 and r14 of 2.6.7, gentoo took out sata raid support and had a sata driver already builtin so it was /dev/hde and /dev/hdg - now appearnlty they fVcked it around again and now i cant boot!! now what really pisses me off, is that i would fix it instead of bitching... BUT I CANT EVEN CHROOT INTO MY FRICKEN SYSTEM!! says sum bullshit like "Kernel too new" or something - i am fricken begging for help right now, i need to use this computer tonight and that shit isnt helping, how the hell do i get past this shit where its not chrooting?? i want to fricken fix this and get back in......

----------

## asiobob

boot via the live cd, mount your boot partition. Edit your bootloader to point back to your older working kernel image.

----------

## creyato

PS - im not a n00b, its just that ive never came across a "kernel too old" error with livecd chroot of my  4 1/2 years of using gentoo 0_o  anyways i need to wake up early so im not going to reply to any replies til probably about 9EST AM... thnx in advance for any help; also, sorry for my rant - im just really cranky after staying up waaay to many hours  :Wink: 

----------

## steel300

The kernel too old message is becuase you're running nptl and the kernel on the livecd doesn't support native threads. If you use a new livecd with a 2.6 kernel, you'll be just fine.

----------

## creyato

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> The kernel too old message is becuase you're running nptl and the kernel on the livecd doesn't support native threads. If you use a new livecd with a 2.6 kernel, you'll be just fine.

 

well i have universal 2004.2 livecd - i thought 2.6 kernel was enabled by default 0_o   well forgive me for sounding n00b - but i have never needed to do this before, so how would i enable the 2.6 kernel? (the bzImage is in /boot on the livecd, but in kernels at boot prompt theres only 1 choice for gentoo) so how would i enable this? thnx...

----------

## steel300

either f1 or f2 gives you the list of kernels, go with the smp kernel. I can't remember it's name right now, but it is an option.

----------

## henker28

i have the same problem, since the 2.6.8-gentoo kernel my sata drives dont work anymore (via sata controller). i still can switch back to 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 but here i have the problem that cpudyn freezes my system (bug in powernow?).

are there any other kernels that i can use with my amd64? or am i stuck witch the gentoo-dev-sources if i want to use 64bit?

thanks

henker

----------

## Anarcho

I had the same problem 2 days ago.

No SATA drive was detected.

And I found the reason:

In the new 2.6.8 kernels there are two SATA drivers. One is found under the SCSI section (can't tell the exactly position 'cause I'm not at home). This driver I used with the 2.6.7 Kernel and works great.

The second (and new) one is found under the ATA-IDE Section.

I had to use this now with the 2.6.8 kernel

So you have to enable this SATA support and below your corresponding chipset IDE support (the chipset of the SATA, for me it was Silicon Image)

That's why the config of the 2.6.7 kernel doesn't work when you copy it to the 2.6.8 kernel. 

I hope I could help you, 

at least this solved the SATA problem for me!

P.S.

The help pages of the kernel says that the SCSI driver is for newer SATA and the *new* PATA driver is for older SATA controler.

Mine is Silicon Image on the Asus A7N8X-E (nforce2)

----------

